# Could use some help this Saturday



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

We will be pouring concrete Saturday for the War Memorial in Dickinson and could really use some strong guys and wheelbarrows. We are not going to be able to get the truck close enough to pour striaght into the form so wheelbarrows are our only choice. If any of you can spare a couple of hours Saturday morning it will be for a really good cause and very deeply appreciated.

Here is the information on the when and where.

Saturday, February 13, 2010
Arrive between 8:15 and 8:30 am
Instruction begins at 8:30 am
Concrete arrives at 9:00 am and wheelbarrow brigade begins
*Where:*Gazebo park on Hwy 3, south of FM 517, just south of new Dickinson City Hall

If you can make it and/or have a wheelbarrow we can use please post up or send me a PM. We are trying to get a head and wheelbarrow count.

Thanks in Advance
Derek


----------

